# First bird - Double beard (pic)



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Congrats!! A bird to be proud of!

From the tree to the table in 24 hrs!!!!


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Kevlar said:


> Here's a better pic of that ole longbeard on the smoker!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job Bro! :woohoo1: 

I see you had to rub it in with turkey on the smoker.:corkysm55 Wish the kids werent sick.:sad:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Congrats, Kev. Nice bird.
Smoked turkey breast...mmmmmm


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

Good job Kev! Nice bird.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Looks good! 
Congrats


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Very cool indeed.


----------



## Chawazz (Jun 25, 2006)

Great first bird. Good story; it was easy to visualize the hunt!

I guess you got the "boss tom". The others wasted no time in trying to set the new "pecking order". :yikes:


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

Save some of those Lapeer Co birds for me!! Nice Job


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice bird, Congrat's. hope I can get one like that.


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

Yeah Kev!!
you the man. welcome to the springtime obsession. that is a great bird congrats. now you have to wait all the way until September.


----------

